# i7 7700K + NZXT Kraken X62 = Viel zu hohe Temperaturen?



## al3xboy (8. Januar 2018)

Meine Kühlung ist eine NZXT Kraken X62(AiO Wasserkühlung 150€). Sollte also kühl bleiben bleibt sie aber nicht. Ich kann meinen RAM nichtmal auf 2666MHz laufen lassen da die CPU sonst schon 82° max erreicht. Ja das ist in Ordnung aber kann bei der Kühlung einfach nicht sein wenn Leute ihren RAM auf 3000MHz haben, die CPU nicht geköpft haben und dazu noch auf 5,1GHz übertaktet haben und dann nur 76° max erreichen. Ich hatte vorher einen Dark Rock Pro 3 und der ist ja eigentlich auch schon ziemlich gut. Da wurde die CPU auch verdammt heiß. Ich glaube auch nicht dass ich beide Kühler falsch montiert habe. Ich wüsste einfach nicht wo ich einen Fehler gemacht haben könnte. Die kann man ja auch eigentlich eher schwer falsch montieren. Die Folie ist natürlich bei beiden abgemacht worden und auch Wärmeleitpaste habe ich drauf. Da habe ich beide male die Wärmeleitpaste benutzt die schon dabei/drauf war. Ich hätte hier noch eine be Quiet! DC1. Meint ihr ich sollte meine CPU zurückschicken? Köpfen kommt für mich nicht infrage und erklärt auch noch immer nicht wieso der so heiß wird. Ein Freund hat seinen i7 8700K mit meinem alten Dark Rock Pro 3 auf 4,5GHz übertaktet und seinen RAM auf 2666MHz und bekommt in Rainbow Six Siege max 72° Da bekomme ich mit 2666MHz RAM und keiner Übertaktung schon locker 82°. Ich habe gerade auch mal 4,8GHz mit 1,33V eingestellt und XMP angemacht(RAM auf 3000MHz)und bekam nach so 20 Minuten in Rainbow Six Siege max 92°. ICh habe das Gefühl dass das einfach nicht sein kann. Die Pumpe und Lüfter liefen dabei auf 100%. Die Flüssigkeit wird dabei dann so max 45° heiß. Ich benutze als Gehäuse ein Silent-Base-800 Gehäuse von be Quiet! Dazu habe ich noch eine GTX 1080 von MSI die so 77° heiß wird. Der Radiator ist oben im Gehäuse eingebaut. Der Deckel des Gehäuses ist nach dem Spielen schon sehr warm. Die Lüfter sind im Deckel eingebaut und zwar so dass sie nach unten zeigen. Also dass sie die Luft von innen nach draußen ziehen. Darunter ist der Radiator.

i7 7700K
GTX 1080 MSI
Z270 Gaming Pro Carbon
Corsair LPX Vergance 16GB DDR4 3000MHz Dual Channel 2x8GB.
Straight Power 10 700 Watt
NZXT Kraken X62


----------



## evilgrin68 (8. Januar 2018)

Willkommen


al3xboy schrieb:


> Die Lüfter sind im Deckel eingebaut und zwar so dass sie nach unten zeigen. Also dass sie die Luft von innen nach draußen ziehen.


Ich hab da ein Verständnisproblem... Die Lüfter zeigen nach unten, aber ziehen die Luft raus. Wenn ich jetzt von oben (Deckel mal weggedacht) auf deinen PC sehe. Was sehe ich dann? Die Rückseite des Lüfters, also den Motor. Oder die Lüfternabe.
Was ist denn wenn du die Lüfter, unter den Radiator montierst, so das sie die Luft durch den Radiator drücken?

Die beiden Frontlüfter laufen und ziehen Frischluft ins Gehäuse? Hecklüfter bevördert die warme Luft nach draussen?

Wenn du den Deckel vom Case abmachst, wie sehen dann die Temperaturen aus? Um einen Wärmestau unter dem Deckel auszuschliessen.


----------



## razzor1984 (8. Januar 2018)

Hallo, 
wie ist denn der Radiator verbaut einblasend oder ausblasend? Hab mir ein paar Bequite cases so angeschaut DB700/800, die sind alle im Deckel bist auf ein paar Schlitze zu. Wie soll da genügen Luft rein ins case?  - raus geht ja nicht, durch die kleinen Schlitze im Deckel. 
Da muss es von wärme Hotspots nur so wimmeln. Das erklärt auch warum der Deckel so warm wird!
Weiters spielt halt auch mit, dass du einen nicht geköpften 7700k hast der die Intel Wärmezahnpaster nutzt.
Die Faktoren aus schlechten Airflow und keine verlötete CPU und OC, ergebend dann diese Temperaturen!


----------



## Sverre (8. Januar 2018)

Neben dem Kühler...viel wichtiger, was hast du im Bios eingestellt?


----------



## razzor1984 (8. Januar 2018)

Sverre schrieb:


> Neben dem Kühler...viel wichtiger, was hast du im Bios eingestellt?


Schreibt er eh schon :


al3xboy schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade auch mal 4,8GHz mit 1,33V  eingestellt und XMP angemacht(RAM auf 3000MHz)und bekam nach so 20  Minuten in Rainbow Six Siege max 92°. ICh habe das Gefühl dass das  einfach nicht sein kann. Die Pumpe und Lüfter liefen dabei auf 100%. Die  Flüssigkeit wird dabei dann so max 45° heiß.



Wenn die wärmeleitpaste korrekt aufgetragen wurde der Cpukühler richtig sitzt, bleiben nur mehr die Hotspots zwecks mangeldem Airflow übrig bzw die fehlende wärmeübertragung der CPU zu Kühler


----------



## al3xboy (8. Januar 2018)

Die Temperaturen ohen Deckel hab ich nicht getestet da der halt auch super blöd abgeht und nen Power Schalter dann fehlt. Und man muss sich das dann so vorstellen dass man oben auf dem Gehäuse eben son freien Platz hat wo eben Luft durchgeht. Unten dran hängt dann der Radiator und oben die Lüfter dann auf dem Gehäuse drauf. Die sieht man dann ohne Deckel halt von hinten.  Dadrauf kommt dann noch der Deckel


----------



## evilgrin68 (9. Januar 2018)

Meine Frage wie rum die Lüfter nun wirklich montiert sind, ist damit nicht beantwortet. Danke.

Wenn es dir jetzt schon Probleme macht den Deckel für einen Test auszuhängen und einfach neben dem Case hängen zu lassen, so das du weiterhin den Schalter nutzen kannst, brauchst du hier nicht zu Fragen wie du die Temperaturen kleiner bekommst. Wir können nur Tips geben, umsetzen musst du. Oder mit deinen Temperaturen leben. Einen richtigen Sommer bekommen wir ja eh nicht mehr.

Mein Tip: Bau die Lüfter unter den Radiator, so das die Luft, aus dem Case durch den Radiator gedrückt wird. Dann ist unter deinem Deckel schon mal mehr Platz, für die warme Luft. Denn wenn jetzt direkt unter dem Deckel die Lüfter sitzen... Wo soll dann noch warme Luft entweichen können?


----------



## al3xboy (9. Januar 2018)

Ja das war ja auch erst mein Plan nur treffen die Lüfter dann das Mainboard. Heißt das geht nicht. Den Radiator nach oben zu bauen war auch nicht möglich. Lüfter müssen also oben sein und Radiator unten. Ich werde den Deckel mal abnehmen und gucken. Wär halt aber auch keine wirklich gute Lösung. Das sieht dann erstens einfach nicht gut aus und zweitens ist der Power Schlater dann halt weg bzw. hängt dann irgendwie an der Seite. Man könnte höchstens versuchen den Deckel zu modifizieren.


----------



## al3xboy (9. Januar 2018)

Ich habe Problem wohl erstmal behoben. Ich habe einfach mal alle Teile abgenommen(Deckel, Seitenwand usw.)Die Temperaturen waren wo alles ab waren ein Rainbow Six so bei 70°. Das auf 4,8GHz und mit 3000MHz RAM. Als max Temp war es irgendwie ich schätze mal 78°. Also eigentlich sehr gut. Nachdem ich dann alles wieder dran hatte außer die vordere Abdeckung war alles auch noch ganz gut mit eine max Temp von 81° und das aber auch nur einmal. Nachdem ich dann das Ding dran gemacht hab und auch den Staubfilter und eingesetzt hab und die Klappe zugemacht hab hatte ich ein max Temp von 86°. Ich schätze mal es sollte gut laufen wenn ich einfach diese Klappe vorne auflasse. Ich meine 81° max ist doch eigentlich gut für 4,8GHz und 3000MHz RAM


----------



## Sverre (9. Januar 2018)

al3xboy schrieb:


> Ich meine 81° max ist doch eigentlich gut für 4,8GHz und 3000MHz RAM



Nicht wirklich schlimm, geht aber sicherlich noch besser.
Wo liegt deine Vcore / Sa / IO unter Last?


----------



## al3xboy (9. Januar 2018)

Ich muss sagen es läuft doch noch nicht so ganz. Mit offener Gehäusewand und der Klappe offen hab ich in Rainbow jetzt doch max 84° gehabt. Hab wohl noch lange genug gespielt. Kam mir ziemlich lang vor. Ich schätze dass es helfen sollte wenn da kein Deckel drüber wär denn es wird vor allem nach längerer Zeit heiß. Also nach ich sag mal 40 Minuten spielen. Das liegt dann bestimmt daran dass sich die ganze Hitze im Deckel staut der ist jetzt auch wieder heiß oder was meint ihr? Den Deckel kann ich leider nicht einfach zur Seite legen oder sowas da die kabel zwischen Gehäuse und Deckel viel zu kurz sind. Die einzige Möglichkeit die ich jetzt sehen wurde wär wenn man oben in den Deckel irgendwie ein Loch sägt oder so. Das wäre wahrscheinlich aber eher schwierig das vernünftig hinzubekommen. Theoretisch könnte man da ja ein Loch reinsägen wo man noch irgendwie einen Lüfter befestigen könnte.


----------



## al3xboy (9. Januar 2018)

VCore liegt bei 1,33V. Weiter runter gehen kann ich mit der Spannung nicht sonst würde 4,8GHz nicht mehr laufen. Im BIOS hab ich nur VCore, Takt, LLC verändert. Und eben XMP an. Im BIOS stand SA auf Auto aber daneben 1,264V. Und bei IO stand auch auf Auto 1,256V


----------



## evilgrin68 (9. Januar 2018)

Radiator mit Lüftern würde ans Motherboard stossen?! Ich hab ein viel kleineres Case und ein Board mit hohen Spannungswandlerkühlern. Da stört nix.
Mach doch mal Bilder von der Montage. So viele Blickwinkel wie möglich.


----------



## al3xboy (9. Januar 2018)

Also wir habens da so reingehalten und es sah ziemlich danach aus als würde es nicht passen. Vielleicht ist bei dir ja der Abstand von Mainboard zu Deckel anders? Ich mach später mal Fotos. Meinst du jetzt ich sollte die Lüfter nochmal abschrauben und versuchen unten dran zu schrauben und davon Bilder machen?


----------



## evilgrin68 (9. Januar 2018)

Du machst dir Sorgen wegen deinen Temperaturen... Nicht ich.


----------



## al3xboy (9. Januar 2018)

Ja ist schon klar ich wollte ja nur fragen was du denn dann sehen willst.


----------



## al3xboy (9. Januar 2018)

Wie kann ich denn hier Bilder hochladen?


----------



## evilgrin68 (9. Januar 2018)

Du hast in deinem Benutzerprofil, die möglichkeit ein Album anzulegen. Geh mit der Maus oben auf deinen Namen und schau ins PullDown Menu.


----------



## al3xboy (9. Januar 2018)

So sind hochgeladen


----------



## evilgrin68 (9. Januar 2018)

Schaue gleich mal...

Na wenn du das Kabel mal ordentlich verlegen würdest, was zum CPU Power Anschluss (8Pin) geht. sehe ich keinen Hindernissgrund für die Lüfter. Normalerweise ist bei einem guten Case oberhalb des Boards eine Öffnung im Blech, so das man das Kabel hintenrum verlegen kann. Wird vielleicht vom Radiator sichtechnisch verdeckt sein.

Und Bitte... Bilder drehen vor einem Upload ist keine Sünde... Da bekommt man ja Nackenstarre.

Wo hast du denn deine Grafikkarte eingesteckt? Nicht im ersten PCIe Slot?

Mach mal ein Bild in der Totale, das man das ganze innere des PC sehen kann. Danke.


----------



## al3xboy (9. Januar 2018)

Ja XD das stimmt. Hat sich leider von selbst gedreht und habs nicht gemerkt ich habs ja auch anders herum fotografiert. Für mich sieht das nicht so aus als würde das passen aber ich könnte man einen der beiden abschrauben und gucken ob der reinpasst. Es könnte sein dass es auf dem Bild irgendwie anders aussieht. Ich werde aufjeden Fall das Stromkabel anders verlgen und danach auch mal ausmessen.


----------



## al3xboy (9. Januar 2018)

Ja die Grafikkarte ist unten im unteren PCI Slot. Die Lüfter passen nicht rein. Gerade mal zur hälfte. Ich wollte das CPU Kabel umverlegen das ging aber wegen zu kleinen Platz auch nicht da die beiden 4Pin Dinger einfach nicht zwischen Mainboard und Radiator durchgepasst haben. Ich seh nur noch ein Lösung. Ich kauf mir irgendwie in nem Jahr ein neues Gehäuse dass nicht ein überteuerter Plastikriese ist und wo man Kühlung hat über die vorher mal jemand nachgedacht hat. Mein Drecksgehäsue hat nichtmal ne Netzteil-Abdeckung oder sowas. Hat dafür aber 130€ gekostet GG be Quiet. Ich werde wahrscheinlich einfach ein loch in den Deckel schneiden. Ne andere Möglichkeit gibts nicht.


----------



## evilgrin68 (9. Januar 2018)

Nun Ja... Netzteile und CPU Kühler können sie aber...


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Januar 2018)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist dein BQ 700 eh modular aufgebaut bzw "zerlegbar" - Wenn du keine AIO hättest würd ich dir raten deinen Radiator auserhalb anzubringen.
Aja wo sind die Bilder ich sehe keine?


----------



## al3xboy (9. Januar 2018)

Auf meinem Profil. Und ja ich hatte einen Kühler von be Quiet und ein Netzteil beide super. Der Kühler hat mich wegen der Größe einfach gestört deswegen hab ich in meinem Freund gegeben und mir die WaKü gekauft. Was meint ihr NZXT S340 Elite mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/blau - Midi Tower | Mindfactory.de wie das Gehäuse ist? Gefällt mir optisch ganz gut. Es gibt zwar bessere aber da kann ich die WaKü auch vorne reinmachen und relativ günstig ist es auch. Hat sogar ne Netzteilabdeckung XD


----------



## GermanFullMetal (21. Januar 2018)

Also ich habe ein Dark Base 700. Ich habe eine ähnliche Wasserkühlung. Bei mir passt alles sehr gut.
Frage an al3xboy: Ist es nicht möglich dein System zu invertieren? 
Beim DB 700 geht das. Und ich kann kaum glauben, dass es bei dir so ein Platzproblem gibt. Bei mir war es nur bissle doof den 8 Pin Anschluss dazwischen zu popeln. 
Bei mir im Deckel sind übrigens auch nur ein paar Lüftungsschlitze. Im Turbomodus (4,7Ghz statt 3,7), in den sich mein 8700K selbst versetzt erreiche ich eine Temperatur von 43°C Max. (Gestestet bei Call of Duty World War II) 
Sicher, dass der Kühlkörper richtig aufliegt? Hab schon gehört, dass das bei manchen Kompaktkühlungen ein Standardproblem ist. Antwort vom Support dazu: "machen Sie doch Moosgummi drunter".. XD


----------



## al3xboy (30. Januar 2018)

Ja ich habe alles richtig drauf.


----------



## Defenz0r (30. Januar 2018)

Du musst schon koepfen.
Wo kommst du her? Koennte dir eventuell helfen.


----------



## al3xboy (1. Februar 2018)

Ja köpfen lass ich lieber mal. Es ist vielleicht nich schwer aber es sind immerhin 300€


----------



## Defenz0r (1. Februar 2018)

al3xboy schrieb:


> Ja köpfen lass ich lieber mal. Es ist vielleicht nich schwer aber es sind immerhin 300€



Die CPU's koennen die Temperaturen locker ab.
Lass die Uebertaktung einfach draussen.
Wenn du weniger Temperatur ohne DELID haben willst, musst du entweder dir ne ordentliche Wasserkuehlung kaufen (richtig teuer) oder du untertaktest, oder du koepfst.
Der 7700k ist vielleicht noch 230 - 250 EUR Wert aber keine 300.
Hast du den dieses Jahr noch gekauft ? Falls Ja, war das ne schlechte Entscheidung, denn der 8700K bietet 50% mehr Performance


----------



## al3xboy (1. Februar 2018)

Ja ich hab ihn ca. 2 Wochen gekauft bevor ich von dem 8700K erfahren habe. >_<


----------



## Defenz0r (1. Februar 2018)

al3xboy schrieb:


> Ja ich hab ihn ca. 2 Wochen gekauft bevor ich von dem 8700K erfahren habe. >_<



Dann verkauft man seine Sachen im Forum oder auf Ebay und sattelt auf Z370 um!
Selbst schuld wenn du wartest.
Wenn du es fuer produktive Sachen gebraucht haettest, dann hast du auch die Moeglichkeit noch einen PC aufzubauen und das andere gleichzeitig zu verkaufen.

Aber genug mit den vorwuerfen.
Verkauf dein Prozessor und sattel um 
Ich hab meinen gekoepften 1,4v 5ghz 7700k fuer 238 EUR verkauft.


----------



## al3xboy (1. Februar 2018)

Hmm ja das wär schon etwas teurer. Das würde sich auch eigentlich nicht lohnen da der schon besser ist aber auch nicht extrem viel besser. Meiner ist ja auch noch ganz gut.


----------



## razzor1984 (1. Februar 2018)

Wozu von einem 7700k auf einen 8700k? Die Zahnpaster unter dem IHS haben beide, beim 8700k ist diese besser geworden nur Zahnpaster bleibt Zahnpaster 
Du kannst dir eine 300 bis 500 euro Wakue auf deinen 7700k schnallen, nur es limitiert die schlechte Wärmeleitpaste unter dem IHS, da kann man sich bei Intel bedanken weil die Pro CPU ja sparen müssen nennt sich künstliche Temperaturmauer.


----------



## Defenz0r (1. Februar 2018)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Wozu von einem 7700k auf einen 8700k? Die Zahnpaster unter dem IHS haben beide, beim 8700k ist diese besser geworden nur Zahnpaster bleibt Zahnpaster
> Du kannst dir eine 300 bis 500 euro Wakue auf deinen 7700k schnallen, nur es limitiert die schlechte Wärmeleitpaste unter dem IHS, da kann man sich bei Intel bedanken weil die Pro CPU ja sparen müssen nennt sich künstliche Temperaturmauer.



8700K hat 2 Kerne mehr das bedeutet 50% schneller in Handbrake.
Mal als Beispiel.
Ich habe gerade mal ~ 140 EUR Aufpreis gezahlt inklusive Mainboard durch Verkauf.


----------



## chocochipsbaer (1. Februar 2018)

Kann man bei dem Tower die AiO auch vorne einbauen?


----------



## razzor1984 (1. Februar 2018)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> 8700K hat 2 Kerne mehr das bedeutet 50% schneller in Handbrake.
> Mal als Beispiel.
> Ich habe gerade mal ~ 140 EUR Aufpreis gezahlt inklusive Mainboard durch Verkauf.



Ein 8700k lebt von hoher IPC, nur ein 7700k ist auch bei handbreakhandbrake nicht "langsam" besonders in deiner OC stufe.Dich wirds einfach gejuckt haben aufzurüsten


----------



## al3xboy (1. Februar 2018)

chocochipsbaer schrieb:


> Kann man bei dem Tower die AiO auch vorne einbauen?



Das könnte gehen wäre aber 1. schwer umzusetzen und 2. müsste man dann wahrscheinlich die Festplattenkäfige entfernen und dann wär die Frage: wohin mit meinen Platten? Ich würde den PC jetzt erstmal ohne OC weiterbetreiben und dann vielleicht wenn ich Geld hab auf ein anderes Gehäuse umrüsten. Z.b: S340 Elite


----------



## Defenz0r (2. Februar 2018)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Ein 8700k lebt von hoher IPC, nur ein 7700k ist auch bei handbreak nicht "langsam" besonders in deiner OC stufe.Dich wirds einfach gejuckt haben aufzurüsten



Das Programm heisst *Handbrake*.
Ich konvertiere taeglich Bug reports fuer den Kunden und hauefig in MP4 Format.
Manchmal sinds auch Stundenlange Reviews, da lohnt sich die eingesparte Zeit schon.
Wenn man dafuer so gut wie nichts dafuer hinlegt, hats sich gelohnt.


----------



## al3xboy (2. Februar 2018)

Ja aber fürs Gaming machts eher kein Unterschied.


----------



## Defenz0r (2. Februar 2018)

Natuerlich.
Fuer Spiele die mehr als 4 Kerne ausnutzen koennen

Ich glaube aber, das macht in Zukunft mehr als, als heute.
Der 8700k hat auch 4 MB mehr L3 cache (12mb total)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RTa1ewCeUwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## razzor1984 (2. Februar 2018)

Hängt alles von den Codec einstellungen ab, welches pre setting man wählt. Das hat einen immensen Einfluss auf die FPS leistung (allein wenn man das encoder Preste ändert zb auf Slow, fallen die Fps sehr stark  )
Benchmarking Performance: CPU Encoding Tests - The AnandTech Coffee Lake Review: Initial Numbers on the Core i7-8700K and Core i5-8400
Wie man den Test entnehmen kann, liegen zw 7700k und 8700k bei X264 - 8,8 frames. Wie sich der Wert änderet wenn man beiden Oced ?
Ich bleib dabei - ein I7700k hat noch genug Dampf!


----------



## al3xboy (2. Februar 2018)

Ja absolut. Ich meine ich kann immer noch alles auf max spielen. Ok bei 4K dann nicht mehr aber da limitiert ja eher die Grafikkarte. Der i7 7700K ist eigentlich von der reinen Leitung ein echt guter Prozessor. Dass man unbedingt einen 8700K braucht halt ich eher für Quatsch. Auf jeden Fall nicht im Gaming.


----------



## Defenz0r (2. Februar 2018)

al3xboy schrieb:


> Ja absolut. Ich meine ich kann immer noch alles auf max spielen. Ok bei 4K dann nicht mehr aber da limitiert ja eher die Grafikkarte. Der i7 7700K ist eigentlich von der reinen Leitung ein echt guter Prozessor. Dass man unbedingt einen 8700K braucht halt ich eher für Quatsch. Auf jeden Fall nicht im Gaming.



Wenn spiele besser skalieren oder man nicht so oft ins GPU Limit faellt, merkt man das gewaltig.
Von 4 auf 6 sinds 50% bei gleichem Takt.


----------



## al3xboy (3. Februar 2018)

Bei gleichem Takt. Die haben aber nicht den gleichen Takt. Die sind beide ziemlich ähnlich gut. Die Frage ist eben was man mit einem 8700K im Gaming machen will. Beide schaffen alles ohne Probleme. Ich weiß nicht ich habe gehört dass Assassins Creed Orgigins sehr gut auf mehrkern optimiert ist. Dort hat man 10FPS mehr. Die Frage ist auch wirklich ob sich ein 8700K wirklich lohnt wenn man schon einen 7700K hat. Im Moment macht es kaum einen Unterschied und bis wirklich alle Spiele gut optimiert sind kommen wahrscheinlich noch besser Prozessoren raus. Von einem i7 7700K auf einen 8700K zu wechseln ist im Gaming absolut schwachsinn. Und ob man jetzt von 80FPS auf 120FPS kommen würde weiß man auch nicht.


----------



## Defenz0r (3. Februar 2018)

al3xboy schrieb:


> Bei gleichem Takt. Die haben aber nicht den gleichen Takt. Die sind beide ziemlich ähnlich gut. Die Frage ist eben was man mit einem 8700K im Gaming machen will. Beide schaffen alles ohne Probleme. Ich weiß nicht ich habe gehört dass Assassins Creed Orgigins sehr gut auf mehrkern optimiert ist. Dort hat man 10FPS mehr. Die Frage ist auch wirklich ob sich ein 8700K wirklich lohnt wenn man schon einen 7700K hat. Im Moment macht es kaum einen Unterschied und bis wirklich alle Spiele gut optimiert sind kommen wahrscheinlich noch besser Prozessoren raus. Von einem i7 7700K auf einen 8700K zu wechseln ist im Gaming absolut schwachsinn. Und ob man jetzt von 80FPS auf 120FPS kommen würde weiß man auch nicht.



Mit OC schon vorher 7700K @ 5GHz und nun 8700K @ 5GHz. Ich bin von 7700K auf 8700K wg. eines Mainboard Defekts durch einen Spectre / Meltdown BIOS fix.
Da hatte es keinen Sinn gemacht den 7700K nicht zu verkaufen und nicht auf den 8700K zu gehen.


----------



## al3xboy (3. Februar 2018)

Ja ich meine aber jetzt einfach so ohne Grund von der Leitung im Gaming her. DIe Leistung im Gaming ist einfach nicht viel besser. Und für 5GHz braucht man 1. etwas Glück und 2. eine sehr gute Kühlung. Mehr als 10FPS Unterschied wird es wahrscheinlich einfach nicht geben.


----------



## Defenz0r (3. Februar 2018)

al3xboy schrieb:


> Ja ich meine aber jetzt einfach so ohne Grund von der Leitung im Gaming her. DIe Leistung im Gaming ist einfach nicht viel besser. Und für 5GHz braucht man 1. etwas Glück und 2. eine sehr gute Kühlung. Mehr als 10FPS Unterschied wird es wahrscheinlich einfach nicht geben.



Wer auf nem 8700K keine 300MHz OC bekommt sollt sich echt Gedanken machen.
Jetzt zu sagen, mehr als 10 FPS unterschied wirds nicht machen halte ich fuer falsch.
Warum? Bald kommen neue Grafikkarten, man wird immer weniger am GPU Limit haengen usw.
Ich weiss, parallelisierung ist kompliziert, dennoch glaube ich das man es in absehbarer Zeit schon merken wird ob man auf einem Quad oder Hexa core ist.
Hat ja auch ne Weile gedauert, bis man vom Dual Core auf den Quad Core in spielen etwas gemerkt hat.


----------



## al3xboy (3. Februar 2018)

Ja das kann sein. Aber dann sind wahrscheinlich schon die nächsten noch besseren draußen. Die Grafikkarte ist eigentlich immer das Limit. Es kommt viel mehr auf die Grafikkarte als auf die CPU an. Selbst wenn auf 1080P alles passt. In 4K wird garantiert nicht die CPU limitieren und in 1080P schafft man alles locker mit über 60FPS. Da macht dann der Unterschied auch nichts.


----------



## al3xboy (3. Februar 2018)

Ich habe die Pumpe meine CPU nochmal entfernt und eine andere Wärmeleitpaste drauf gemacht. Die Temperaturen sind so ca. 2° besser geworden. Das kann ich aber bis jetzt noch nicht zu 100% sagen. Liegt wohl also eher nicht an der Montage. Ich habe nun nochmal Bilder von meinen BIOS-Einstellungen im Punkt OC gemacht. Vielleicht seht ihr ja eine Einstellung die die Temperaturen nach oben bringt. Samsung syncmaster bx 2235


----------



## Defenz0r (3. Februar 2018)

Willst du echt kein Delid? Habe das Werkzeug noch hier, sowie Conductonaut WLP.
Habe meinen auch sicher gekoepft und die 3 Pins neben der CPU abgeklebt.


----------



## al3xboy (3. Februar 2018)

Hmm. Ich weiß nicht. Das ist halt schon ne menge Geld wenns daneben geht. Auch wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit gering ist. Ich muss mir das wenn erstmal überlegen. Ich wohne in Hannover.


----------



## Defenz0r (3. Februar 2018)

-- doppelpost pls remove


----------



## Defenz0r (3. Februar 2018)

Ich wohne in der Naehe von Saarbruecken.
Wuerden uns gegenseitig das Zeug schicken.
Nun, wenn die Sache eine bezahlte Dienstleistung wird, muessen wir wahrscheinlich in den Marktplatz / private Nachricht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## al3xboy (3. Februar 2018)

Ja wie gesagt ich müsste mir das erst noch überlegen.


----------



## chocochipsbaer (4. Februar 2018)

Delid ist auf jeden Fall ne gute Sache. Mit diesem Tool ist das auch echt nicht riskant. Bei meinem 7700k hat das unter Last 20 Grad gebracht. Das ist schon ganz cool.


----------



## Wanderer1980 (20. Februar 2018)

20 grad in Prime aber sicher nicht im normalen Gaming oder


----------



## Defenz0r (20. Februar 2018)

Wanderer1980 schrieb:


> 20 grad in Prime aber sicher nicht im normalen Gaming oder


Kommt drauf an was du darunter verstehst. In sehr CPU intensiven Spielen aber sicher.


----------



## al3xboy (6. März 2018)

Ja entweder ist Intel so nett und tauscht den um und gibt mir nicht wieder die Antwort: "80° ist normal" oder ich muss damit einfach leben und dann mit dem nächsten mehr Glück haben. Ich habe nun nochmal einen Prime95 Test gemacht. Bei diesem kamm die CPU auf 85°. Die Wassertemperatur lag jedoch nur bei 30°. Die Pumpe war auch absolut nicht heiß.


----------

